# US Service Dog Registry



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

The United States Service Dog Registry

For those who are knowledgeable what exactly does this registry provide for service dogs owners and service dogs.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> what exactly does this registry provide for service dogs owners and service dogs


For $50.00 your name and your dog's name on a fancy sheet of paper and a card to carry in your wallet with ADA info on it. 

You can then pay $5.00 for a pretty patch and then buy some other items. 

Or you can for a lot less go to the store and buy a pack of paper and there are sites on line where you design and print out your own cards. Don't know how much a local sewing shop would charge to make you a patch though -- maybe you or someone you know has a sewing machine that is capable of doing these.

Now what benefits do they provide well there is ummmm ..... and ummm.... I just thought of something and it is right there on the site. 
Quote: Your purchase goes to help support the free Registry.

Question: Free? What part?

OK all my attitude aside here -- *DO NOT* believe for a second that just because the name of the company has the United States in the title that it has anything to do with the Federal Government. And what this card has to do with the Dept. of Homeland Security I have no clue but boy it sure does sound important doesn't it?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

ILGHAUS said:


> Don't know how much a local sewing shop would charge to make you a patch though -- maybe you or someone you know has a sewing machine that is capable of doing these.


I pay around $5 a patch from a seller on ebay, they have an embroidery machine and I've bought all of my patches from them. I even got ones with a GSD silhouette


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks Lin for the info on the patches.

As to the Dept. of Homeland Security I was about ready to pout that I didn't get the memo on needing fancy ID cards but then I looked at the obvious answer.

The TSA (Transportation Security Administration) along with FEMA and others are under Homeland Security so my question is answered -- they are talking about having a pretty card while traveling.

So I went to the TSA website, as I always like to give original source info where I can, so people can read for themself and it states:

_It is recommended that persons using an animal for assistance carry appropriate identification. Identification may include: cards or documentation, presence of a harness or markings on the harness, or other credible assurance of the passenger using the animal for their disability. _

_TSA: Service Animals_


Please note *recommended* is used and not required .... Also that the ID may include cards, *OR* the presence of a harness *OR* the credible assurance of the passenger which is the airline employee asking is this a SD and the handler answering "yes". 

Now I never recommend that someone travel without certain documents such as vet certificate and some type of documentation for those times when the travel personnel want more assurance. If the dog is from an organization the handler will have ID from that organization, if trained by a private trainer then they would have given some type of documention stating the dog was trained by them. Owner trained normally have some documentation from outside sources providing some type of paperwork if needed to legally prove (in front of a judge) their dog is a SD.


----------

